# Sears discontinue 50" deck on GT5000?



## Ed_GT5000

I see on the sears website that two models of the gt5000 are priced at xxxx.88 It is my understanding that the .88 is a price code for a closeout that will no longer be offered. This is on gt5000 with kohler engine with 50 inch deck. Does anyone have info in this? Or what will replace this model?


----------



## Chris

What about the new GT6000 (or DGT6000) that is basically the what the DGT4000 was with a few modifications. I cannot imagine them discontinuing this make unless there were serious problems or other fabrication issues. I recently researched my tranny and here is some info on it. I read that the GT6000 has a Hydro gear 311-3500 AT & the GT5000 has 331-3000 automatic. Sears claims that the Hydro gear 311-3500 is extra heavy duty and with the additional size of the tires and gearing, it would need to be. 

It looked like this GT5000 was selling well and people like it. Now what I am very displeased with is that it doesn't have what the 6K has like : greasable mandrels, nose roller, hour meter and a tachometer. For 3K you think they could have thrown in a few extras. 

I don't know but I have certainly heard about the .88 sticker rule before at Sears. Keep us posted. 
Andy


----------



## Ed_GT5000

*hello*

I don't think sears is going to change too much with the GT5000. When ever they drop a model, they most often come out with something to replace it. I did not see that the GT6000 was on close out, just the GT5000 with the 25HP kolher & 50 inch deck. Most GT5000 owners that I have heard from on forums have a 48 inch mowing deck. The few that have a 50inch deck, have the grey model with a B&S 22hp ELS engine. I have never heard a comparison of the two decks however I have mowed with a GT3000 with a 46inch deck and I like the 48inch deck better. It seems to throw the grass out better and is more solid. 10ga vs. 12ga. The 48 in also has 4 gage wheels vs. two wheels on the 46inch. Also, the way the gage wheels are mounted to the deck alows them to be adjusted easier than the 46inch.


----------



## Argee

One of the best things they could do is get rid of the 50" deck. It's a bonafide POS. I had one on my GT3000...It cost Sears a new tractor to address my valid dislike of the 50" deck.


----------



## tjw in kans

*re 50 inch deck*

my neighbor has the gray model with 50" deck, i noticed it scalps the grass almost down to the dirt when it runs over a small dip or hole in the yard, i have the red model with 48" deck and 4 gauge wheels instead of 2 and it pretty much doesnt do this. this is the first deck ive had with 4 wheels, what an improvement, and maybe a nose roller added would even be better. looks like all decks should be made this way even if it costs a little extra. the 48" is 2 gauges thicker, hope it wont rust through as quickly as 12 gauge.


----------



## amicks

I'll guess!!!! an educated country hick guess!!! They will probably have a new 54" deck. If I'm right I'll send myself an all expense trip to the store and back. Oh sorry, I didn't mean to Sears.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by amicks_
> *I'll guess!!!! an educated country hick guess!!! They will probably have a new 54"*


That's probably a safe bet, what with everyone else going larger, they'll have to follow suit.

If that happens, I hope they design it with more lift and a deeper deck. A lot of the problem with the 50" deck is, it is so shallow. They don't offer a bagger for it because it doesn't have any lift.

I have the 48" deck on my GT5000 and it is unbelievable how much blow it has, and the noise, it sounds like a jet revving for take off!


----------



## Ed_GT5000

*50" deck gone?*

I checked the sears web site today and found that the kohler powered garden tractors with 50" decks are gone. Furthermore, all garden tractors are clearance priced at xxxx.88

Must be some new models around the corner :truth:


----------



## Argee

Does the *.88* usually signify they're discontinuing that specific model?


----------



## leolav

I believe it is their way of marking discounts. If you go to the store, you have a better chance of getting discounts off the .88 items.

Just a little "insight" from the local Sears lawn and garden sales guy.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

*DGT 6000 gone??????*

The DGT6000 is no longer on the sears website. There are only three models of garden tractors left now vs. six models there used to be. 

Sears must be comming out with new models or discontinuing there GT's as all are on close out. If they are getting out of the GT line, Folks who have been riding the fence about getting one better hurry, or they might miss the boat.

I hope that the DGT6000 will only get better, that 27hp beast has alot going for it, and I love to hear comments from "premium" tractor owners like "Oh! that is just over kill"


----------

